# Saddle value and is it a hidden gem....



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

Amazing! Can't get much better than Stübben or older Courbette/Fels Bach AG/Sattlerei beim Kloster Schönthal in my opinion!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It depends on the condition of the leather and the flocking. The age, specifically, is less important. 

It likely needs re-flocked, and if the leather is in good shape, it would bring about $250 locally and in VA. The two places I'm familiar with for jump saddles.


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

Forgot to add, yes, it is made by Stübben (Stübben North America is the North American branch of that company), and it is likely from the 1960's-1970's. The model appears to be their once very popular "Siegfried".

People seem to either love or hate them. I am in the camp that loves them!

Due to the age and the fact that they are no longer the flavor of the month jumping saddle, they don't bring much money anymore, but are extremely solid, well-made saddles that are much better built and overall more horse-friendly IMO than most newer English saddles.

Prices seem to vary depending on condition, seat size (some sizes are more popular than others), and area. I've seen them go on eBay for anywhere from $250-$500. I bought my two Courbette Husars, very similar saddles made in the same factory around the same time frame, with fittings (leathers and irons) for $400 and $325. The $325 was on eBay and in near mint condition, but the owner wanted it gone because it didn't fit their horse. The $400 was in a local tack shop and in good shape, but not nearly new like the other one.


----------



## SadiePearl (Nov 5, 2020)

boots said:


> It depends on the condition of the leather and the flocking. The age, specifically, is less important.
> 
> It likely needs re-flocked, and if the leather is in good shape, it would bring about $250 locally and in VA. The two places I'm familiar with for jump saddles.


I would completely agree and $250 came to mind before I even read your post. Also it’s depending on any damages that aren’t seen. I had an older dressage saddle that was very similar in age to this one the same brand and I liked it.


----------



## AmyKatie (2 mo ago)

Heather's Haven said:


> I am wondering if I am sitting on a gem - trying to research this saddle but haven't had much luck. I have reached out to stubben north america, but wondering maybe if reading this - they aren't the maker... I am not an english person I ride western primarily but always have an english on hand to train the youngsters to a different feel. In any event I have a saddle that the button says "Joh's Stubben Krefeld" and has a 305 stamp on it. Nice saddle, but I don't love it, I don't jump and prefer my friends dressage when I ride english and play around with the western equitation stuff.... here's a pic, anyone have any feedback on it?
> View attachment 1105700
> View attachment 1105701
> View attachment 1105702
> View attachment 1105703


The saddles by this maker are really great for students, as it puts your legs in perfect position. I've got one and loved it, rode the heck out of it. Every person I lent it to loved it after sitting in it. If you're selling it, put it on a horse and let the buyer sit in it, it'll sell itself.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MOD NOTE: 
Thread Closed

Please note the age of a thread before replying. The OP has not returned since she joined and placed this thread.


----------

